# ما هي شروط التلمذة و التبعية للسيد المسيح؟



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هي شروط التلمذة و التبعية للسيد المسيح؟

الإجابة:



الحياة المسيحية هي حياة تلمذة Discipleship.

وكل الذين آمنوا بالمسيح، دعوا تلاميذاً له.

أما هو فدعى "المعلم"، و"المعلم الصالح".  وعلى الرغم من تلمذة الجميع عليه، كان له تلاميذ خصوصيون، دعوا "خاصته" (إنجيل يوحنا 1:13).  هؤلاء أعدّهم لخدمة الكلمة (سفر أعمال الرسل 4:6).  عن هؤلاء قيل إنه: "دعا تلاميذه الاثنى عشر وأعطاهم سلطاناً على أرواح نجسة ليخرجوها" (متى 1:10).

قيل في العظة على الجبل: "تقدم إليه تلاميذه، ففتح فاه وخاطبهم.." (متي 2،1:5).  ولما أراد أن يحتفل بالفصح، أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه، ليقولا إن المعلم: "يسأل أين المنزل حيث آكل الفصح مع تلاميذي؟" (أنجيل مرقس 14،13:14).

كذلك أتباع يوحنا المعمدان دعوا تلاميذاً له:

قيل إنه حدثت مرة "مباحثة بين تلاميذ يوحنا واليهود من جهة التطهير" (آنجيل يوحنا 25:3) (نص الكتاب موجود هنا بموقع الانبا تكلا).  وفي إحدى المرات جاء إلى السيد المسيح تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيراً، وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" (متى 14:9).

و الفريسيون كانوا يدعون أنفسهم تلاميذ موسى:

لذلك في مناقشة اليهود مع المولود أعمى الذي وهبه الرب البصر، قالوا له: "أنت تلميذ ذاك، أما نحن فتلاميذ موسى" (يوحنا 28:9).

ونلاحظ أن الكرازة كانت تسمى تلمذة:

فلما أرسل الرب تلاميذه ليكرزوا بالإنجيل، قال لهم: "إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم..  وعلموهم جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (متى 19:28).  ولما ذهب بولس وبرنابا إلى دربة، قيل أنهما: "بشرا في تلك المدينة وتلمذا كثيرين" (سفر الأعمال 21:14).



والتلمذة كأمر عام لا تشترط على شيء محدد..  فالتلمذة قد تكون على كلمة المنفعة، أو التلمذه على الحياة، أو يأخذ الإنسان دروساً من الموت، أو يتتلمذ على الكتب أو الطبيعة أو الحيوان أو الطقوس أو الأحداث ومجريات الأمور.. إلخ.



* شروط التلمذة:

في موضوع التلمذه، يجب أن نورد ملاحظتين:

1- إن التلمذة ليست على التعاليم فقط، بل على الحياة.

2- لذلك فللتلمذة شروط لابد من توافرها في الحياة العملية.

وهكذا يقول السيد الرب لتلاميذه: "إن ثبتم في كلامي، فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي" (يوحنا 31:8).  إذن فمجرد سماع الكلام من معم، لا يعني التلمذة له.  إنما الثبات في تعليمه.  ومعنى هذا تحويل الكلام إلى حياة، وإلى مبادئ راسخة تثبت فيمَن يتعلم.

ويعطينا السيد المسيح علامة ومثالاً عملياً بقوله لتلاميذه:

"بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي، إن كان لكم حب بعضاً لبعض" (يوحنا 35:13).
هنا يقدم شرطاً، بدونه لا يكونون تلاميذا له، مهما تعلموا منه نظرياً عن الحب.  وإن من يجد الناس فيهم هذه المحبة المتبادلة، لا يمكنهم أن يقولوا إن هؤلاء تلاميذ للمسيح..!  إنها علامة لازمة.

كما كان المسيح يحب الكل، هكذا ينبغي أن يكون تلاميذه.  "كما سلك ذاك، يسلكون هم أيضاً" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 6:2).

يذكرني هذا بقول الرب لليهود المفتخرين بأنهم أولاد إبراهيم: "لو كنتم أولاد أبراهيم، لكنتم تعملون أعمال ابراهيم" (يوحنا 39:8).

إذن، التلمذة الحقيقة هي تلمذة على حياة، تظهر بأسلوب عملي في حياة الإنسان، ويعلن بها تلمذته على معلم تميز بهذا النوع من الحياة، وبهذا اللون من التعليم..

ولهذا يقدم السيد المسيح عينات من الناس لا يمكن أن يكون تلاميذاً له، منها:

يقول: "إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ، ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً"، "ومَنْ لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً"، "فكذلك كل واحد منكم لا يترك جميع أمواله، لا قدر أن يكون لي تلميذا" (إنجيل لوقا 33،27،26:14).

وهكذا وضع السيد المسيح قاعدة للتملذة عليه، وهي التجرد، ومحبة الله فوق محبة الأقرباء.

ومن هذا المنطلق قال له تلميذه بطرس: "قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك" (متى27:19).  فأجابه السيد بنفس تعليمه الروحي: "كل مَن ترك بيوتاً، أو أخوة أو أخوات، أو أباً أو أماً أو امرأة أو أولاداً أو حقولاً، من أجل اسمي، يأخذ مائة ضعف، ويرث الحياة الأبدية" (متى 29:19).

إذن هو مبدأ في التلمذة على الرب، أن تترك كل شيء من أجله، أو على الأقل تكون مستعداً قلبياً لترك كل شيء.  ولا تندم على ذلك.

ولهذا أضاف الرب شرطاً آخر وهو: "ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح إلى ملكوت الله" (لوقا 62:9).  فالتلمذة على الرب تحتاج إلى ثبات في الطريق وعدم رجوع إلى الوراء.  وتحتاج إلى أن يحتمل الإنسان من أجل الرب ومن أجل خدمته، ويتعب في سبيل ذلك.  ولذلك قال الرب:

"مَنْ لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً" (لوقا 27:14).

هناك شروط أخرى للتلمذة منها الالتزام والتنفيذ.

فالذي يريد أن يتتلمذ، عليه أن يلتزم بما يسمعه وينفذه، وهكذا يحول المعلومات إلى حياة.  لأنه ما فائدة الكلام إن كنا نسمعه وننساه، أو نحتفظ به في أذهاننا فقط لمجرد المعرفة.  ولذلك جميلة تلك العبارة التي كان يقولها مَنْ يزور الآباء:

"قل لي كلمة، لكي أحيا بها".

فالكلمة هي طعامه الروحي.  يأخذها ويغذي بها روحه، فيحيا بها، وينتفع.  ليس مجرد المنفعة الفكرية، إنما ينتفع بها في حياته العملية، فتصبح كلمة منفعة..

منقول
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> فالكلمة هي طعامه الروحي. يأخذها ويغذي بها روحه، فيحيا بها، وينتفع. ليس مجرد المنفعة الفكرية، إنما ينتفع بها في حياته العملية، فتصبح كلمة منفعة..





 رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> فالذي يريد أن يتتلمذ، عليه أن يلتزم بما يسمعه وينفذه، وهكذا يحول المعلومات إلى حياة. لأنه ما فائدة الكلام إن كنا نسمعه وننساه، أو نحتفظ به في أذهاننا فقط لمجرد المعرفة. ولذلك جميلة تلك العبارة التي كان يقولها مَنْ يزور الآباء:
> 
> "قل لي كلمة، لكي أحيا بها".


 
موضوع جميل جدا
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

